# One baby!



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I can't really call this a spawn log, because the baby is a suprise. I thought the last time I tried to spawn my black male with is spawn mate, a turquoise female was a failure. Well, it almost was. I now have a tiny baby about a month old.


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

awww thats a cute surprise


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

that's an "AWWW" moment!


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Hehe how cute!


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## BettaBaited (May 22, 2012)

I wonder how that happened?  You should post pics when/if you have time.


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

thats awsome!I wonder how it will look when its an adult or if its a male or a female?


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

That is an easy spawn to take care of for sure! An only child.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

The baby is the most easy spawn to care for than I've ever had before. Of course it's still to early to tell color or boy/girl. I'll let you know as soon as I do. I'll also try to get a picture posted if he/she will hold still long enough.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Update please!


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

He/she is eating well and starting to swim in the front of the tank. So far, the baby looks like it will be black, but I can see turqoise spots. Of course, as the baby gets bigger, the colors will settle down to more adult coloring. The baby already comes to the front of the tank to beg for food.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Aww, he/she sounds so cute!


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Yes he/she is. I love him/her already! The fins are even ATM, so the baby might even be showable.


----------



## RandomCookie (Dec 18, 2012)

Ooo can we see some pictures?


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I've been sick for the last 4 days, but I will try. I don't have a good camera, so I have a hard time getting clear pictures. My camera usually focus's on the tank instead of what is in the tank.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

I know that fight lol cameras sometimes!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

That would be pretty cool if he/she could be shown.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

have you tried shooting from a slight angle?


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm learning a new job, so I don't have as much time as I used to. When I can, I'll attempt to let you see him/her. I suspect the baby is male and a black lace.


----------



## SageMyster (Jul 13, 2011)

Cutie pie!


----------



## marktrc (Jun 6, 2012)

pic pls.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

marktrc said:


> pic pls.


I second that.:lol:


----------



## Tabbie82 (Jan 24, 2013)

I third it! The baby sounds super cute!


----------



## TwilightNite (Mar 3, 2011)

Aww! An only child! That's too sweet! And I fourth it! ^_^


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

An only child. Lol


----------



## marktrc (Jun 6, 2012)

im impatient. hurry up!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Patience is a virtue, guys. Lol


----------



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

black and teal bettas are my favorite!!!


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

name him/her Nemo. you must.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Lol. I'm with homegrown terror. I have to add that this member hasn't been active since the beginning of February, so I'm not getting my hopes up about any updates...


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Oh I want too see pics too!!


----------

